# Football Coaching / Teaching English In Spain



## Ronan (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi all,

I've done a few google searches on this topic and keep landing here, so thought it would be best to sign up and ask a few questions on here that hopefully someone might be able to help with.

I've just come back from a holiday in Sevilla and Cadiz, and fallen in love with the place and the culture. I would love to move there, but as I work in online marketing, the prospect of working in my current role there is pretty low. Granted, my company has an office in Madrid, but I'd like to take the opportunity to have a complete change in direction, and start coaching football (not necessarily for English speakers either, I would prefer to coach Spanish children), and potentially teach English as well. My Spanish is VERY basic, and so I have already signed up for some lessons, and hopefully I should pick that up quickly. I am also signing up to do my FA Level 2 course in November, which hopefully is a qualification that should be recognised in Spain. I would hope that by next summer I would be ready to move, but I am trying to get a lot of research in! I haven't really found much in terms fo coaching jobs online (I would guess most of this though is down to my lack of Spanish) - does anyone know if it is a profession which is in demand? I don't mind supplementing it with teaching English (I am looking at TEFL as well...) but I'd rather know sooner rather than later if it's unlikely to happen. If it helps, I would like to look to work in the same region - partly down to the weather and the ocean, and partly down to Real Betis!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ronan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've done a few google searches on this topic and keep landing here, so thought it would be best to sign up and ask a few questions on here that hopefully someone might be able to help with.
> 
> ...


hi & welcome

as far as teaching English is concerned, have a read of this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/26226-teaching-english-spain.html - not many teachers of English really make enough to live on

as far as football coaching - certainly around here the coaching of kids teams is done by volunteers, rather than on a paid basis

there have been a couple of discussions about this in the past 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/71863-moving-spain-looking-football-coaching-job.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/23985-football-coaching.html


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

I have my doubts, that you would find a (paying) job as a football coach, especially since you would need fluency in Spanish, which is very hard to achieve in just one year and only lessons in the UK. Football is very popular in Spain, but a lot of the (youth) coaching is done by volunteers and clubs.

I'm sure someone will pop up to suggest english holiday camps and expat areas etc. But really ... don't get your hopes up!

Teaching English in Spain ... people do it, but it seems to depend heavily on your location. You won't get rich with it, but who knows  There is a sticky - have a good read.

EDIT: Xabiachica, la chica muy rapida!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Seb* said:


> I have my doubts, that you would find a (paying) job as a football coach, especially since you would need fluency in Spanish, which is very hard to achieve in just one year and only lessons in the UK. Football is very popular in Spain, but a lot of the (youth) coaching is done by volunteers and clubs.
> 
> I'm sure someone will pop up to suggest english holiday camps and expat areas etc. But really ... don't get your hopes up!
> 
> ...


I try


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

For your purpose, it's best if you can work for a British-run established football coaching school or academy, but most coaches there are ex-pros with UK or Spanish coaching experience with a league club youth team. 
The Glenn Hoddle Academy
ARSENAL SPAIN


----------

